# Breeding setup



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

What is a good species of lake Victoria cichlid I could breed in a 40 gallon breeder?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Haplochromis ruby green would be an excellent choice, as would hap species Kenya gold. I've heard of pundamilia Nyerei being done in a three foot tank, but in view of their aggression I would personally avoid them.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

How would haplochromis (xystichromis) sp. flame back do in a 40 breeder with suggested ratios?


----------

